# Just released FDA findings at Diamond plant



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.petsitusa.com/blog/?p=5159 Here is the link to the information


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

You actually have to click on the words in blue to see the FDA report.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

Wow............Diamond is such garbage. After reading this report my opinion about Diamond just got 300% worse.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

It seems to be the one plant cutting corners. I want to see the report for the other plants.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd be interested to read a similar document from the inspection of other dog food manufacturing plants. This sounds pretty bad but really I have no frame of reference.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'd be interested to read a similar document from the inspection of other dog food manufacturing plants. This sounds pretty bad but really I have no frame of reference.


 Yeah, this. I suppose I never thought of a dog food plant as a sanitary place. I have been to grain elevators (where they make livestock food as well as handle human-quality grain), and they're usually held together with duct tape and baling wire, pigeons everywhere, no thought given to sanitation. 

I know a guy who works at Iams. I should ask him what it's like there.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't know where to find other reports. Willowy,I wonder if your friend though is going to share if there is an issue because then it could start another panic in some.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Did anyone know that earlier this year Iams did a recall?
http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/EnforcementReports/ucm293085.htm
Go all the way to the bottom of the page.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I would post this. I know its a little long but I thought it might help someone looking at how pet food is regulated in the US
http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/ucm047111.htm


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Very sad for sure.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Posted on the website that showed the report. This is sick. Carelessness and endangering not just our pets, but also we as the pet owners. I'm going to send Natural Balance an e-mail about this.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

momof3 said:


> Don't know where to find other reports. Willowy,I wonder if your friend though is going to share if there is an issue because then it could start another panic in some.


Well, it's not like he's releasing info to the media, LOL. I think they probably have rules about that in their employment contract (and he says it's a great job so he wouldn't want to do anything to jeopardize it). I would just ask him as a matter of casual curiosity.

And I also hear things from friends who work in the meat-packing plants. They of course have stricter rules but there are still some alarming things. Unless you raise and kill your meat yourself you really have no way of knowing how it's handled.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> I'd be interested to read a similar document from the inspection of other dog food manufacturing plants. This sounds pretty bad but really I have no frame of reference.


I agree. Nothing in the report really turned me off of Diamond. I figured that dog food production buildings weren't clean, like Willowy said, I thought they were similar to grain elevators.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh I know about the meat places,kinda scary. My husband used to work for a place and it dealt with chicken and lets just say we don't really eat chicken here.

Did anyone else know about the Iams recall? I don't remember it.


----------



## caseyu (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. I feed my boxer ( he is the absolute love of my life!!!) Taste of the wild. I did a ton of research when I got Remy as a puppy and this seemed to be a great food. He just turned two and has been in excellent health his whole life (he does have a very slight heart murmur so I have the vet check him every six months just to be careful). His food was not one of the recalled bags. Do I need to be concerned about the brand now?? He has been healthy with great skin for his entire life once I put him on this food and I dont want to change if I dont have to but of course I will do whatever it takes to keep him safe!! What are your thoughts???


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

caseyu said:


> Hi everyone. I feed my boxer ( he is the absolute love of my life!!!) Taste of the wild. I did a ton of research when I got Remy as a puppy and this seemed to be a great food. He just turned two and has been in excellent health his whole life (he does have a very slight heart murmur so I have the vet check him every six months just to be careful). His food was not one of the recalled bags. Do I need to be concerned about the brand now?? He has been healthy with great skin for his entire life once I put him on this food and I dont want to change if I dont have to but of course I will do whatever it takes to keep him safe!! What are your thoughts???


If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it. I suspect the report is not unusual for a mfg. plant. It's not like Diamond has had the only recalls in years (Iams, Blue Buffalo, Wellness, etc.) If you want to be absolutely sure of the food you feed, you need to raise and process it yourself. Even then, salmonella happens. I have no intention of changing brands (also feed TOTW and my dogs do great on it.) I've tried other foods that didn't work as well for my dogs.


----------



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I would like to see how the other Diamond plants would do. I have a bag of 4health that didnt come from the recall plant. It still makes me nervous and I'm not feeding it to my dog right now.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, this. I suppose I never thought of a dog food plant as a sanitary place. I have been to grain elevators (where they make livestock food as well as handle human-quality grain), and they're usually held together with duct tape and baling wire, pigeons everywhere, no thought given to sanitation.
> 
> I know a guy who works at Iams. I should ask him what it's like there.


My brother in law used to have a pet food/supply store and went to the Iams plant before he carried their products. He said that it was spotless in fact cleaner than the potatoe chip plant that used to buy his potatoes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Smitty said:


> My brother in law used to have a pet food/supply store and went to the Iams plant before he carried their products. He said that it was spotless in fact cleaner than the potatoe chip plant that used to buy his potatoes.


Cool. The one in North Sioux or another one?


----------



## Mik Wallace (Mar 25, 2012)

I wonder if the food you were consuming was handled in that way if you would feel the same way?


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

yes I would care that is why I buy lots of my meat from a private small family farm,and why my husband hunts and fishes. We also raise our own chickens and why we have a garden.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

momof3 said:


> yes I would care that is why I buy lots of my meat from a private small family farm,and why my husband hunts and fishes. We also raise our own chickens and why we have a garden.


Careful. Chicken poop can be a source of salmonella


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Mik Wallace said:


> I wonder if the food you were consuming was handled in that way if you would feel the same way?


What makes you think it is not?


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Pawzk9 said:


> Careful. Chicken poop can be a source of salmonella


What is your issue????? 
But yes I do know that,and so my daughter isn't allowed in the coop,I have shoes that I wear out in the area that I don't wear in the house, and I clean my sink after washing eggs. So I have no idea why you feel it necessary to have such smart remarks. Oh and they chicken pen is fenced double so they dogs aren't in the area. With that all being said, I still will not risk the health of my family by feeding Diamond foods sure they may get salmonella somewhere else but that is kinda out of my control,however choosing to feed a food that is know to carry salmonella is not something *I* choose to do.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

momof3 said:


> What is your issue?????
> But yes I do know that,and so my daughter isn't allowed in the coop,I have shoes that I wear out in the area that I don't wear in the house, and I clean my sink after washing eggs. So I have no idea why you feel it necessary to have such smart remarks. Oh and they chicken pen is fenced double so they dogs aren't in the area. With that all being said, I still will not risk the health of my family by feeding Diamond foods sure they may get salmonella somewhere else but that is kinda out of my control,however choosing to feed a food that is know to carry salmonella is not something *I* choose to do.


What makes you think I have an issue? I do recognize that salmonella is a risk in many situations. Including a number of manufacturers of dog food (not just Diamond) I just can't see panicking because four bags of contaminated food were found at one plant (that doesn't ship to my state). I would be more concerned about raising chickens (If I were that concerned about salmonella). I do recognize that dogs seldom get sick from it, and most people are capable of washing their hands.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

momof3 said:


> What is your issue?????
> But yes I do know that,and so my daughter isn't allowed in the coop,I have shoes that I wear out in the area that I don't wear in the house, and I clean my sink after washing eggs. So I have no idea why you feel it necessary to have such smart remarks. Oh and they chicken pen is fenced double so they dogs aren't in the area. With that all being said, I still will not risk the health of my family by feeding Diamond foods sure they may get salmonella somewhere else but that is kinda out of my control,however choosing to feed a food that is know to carry salmonella is not something *I* choose to do.



Wow I think you have taken offense where offense was not intended!! Saying that chicken poop is a source of salmonella was stating a simple fact, not an attack on how you live or what you choose to eat. Salmonella is present in a wide variety of foods from chicken to vegetables to a pet turtle (although the last is a different strain).

I personally will continue to feed TOTW because my dogs do well on it and are healthy animals. If they were old, or we had a small child in the house I would reconsider, but the chances of my dogs, my self, or my SO contracting Salmonella are low enough for me to accept the risk.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

amosmoses89 said:


> Wow I think you have taken offense where offense was not intended!! Saying that chicken poop is a source of salmonella was stating a simple fact, not an attack on how you live or what you choose to eat. Salmonella is present in a wide variety of foods from chicken to vegetables to a pet turtle (although the last is a different strain).
> 
> I personally will continue to feed TOTW because my dogs do well on it and are healthy animals. If they were old, or we had a small child in the house I would reconsider, but the chances of my dogs, my self, or my SO contracting Salmonella are low enough for me to accept the risk.


Well to me the comment Careful now chickens can have Salmonella was condensending and personal. And I have not ever said to this person Oh your crazy for feeding that food. I said for me because I have a child in my home that it was my choice. And it really sucks because I've fed TOTW since it first came out and loved it.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

amosmoses89 said:


> Wow I think you have taken offense where offense was not intended!! Saying that chicken poop is a source of salmonella was stating a simple fact, not an attack on how you live or what you choose to eat.


Yes, I agree. Things like that are worth noting to make sure others reading all of these recall threads are not misinformed about the risks involved.



momof3 said:


> yes I would care that is why I buy lots of my meat from a private small family farm,and why my husband hunts and fishes. We also raise our own chickens and why we have a garden.


I also find it interesting that you don't trust the manufacturing of human foods to the extent that you raise/grow your own, and yet you feed kibble and expect higher standards. Not that you shouldn't expect higher standards, but if I didn't have some faith in human manufacturing I would certainly have no hope for dog food!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

momof3 said:


> Well to me the comment Careful now chickens can have Salmonella was condensending and personal. And I have not ever said to this person Oh your crazy for feeding that food. I said for me because I have a child in my home that it was my choice. And it really sucks because I've fed TOTW since it first came out and loved it.


It was a simple statement. How you choose to take it is not up to me.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> It was a simple statement. How you choose to take it is not up to me.


Agreed. And in all honesty, statistically speaking you are much more likely to get salmonella from backyard birds than from dog food. (That is not condescending or personal either just straight fact.)


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I sure don't care for store bought meats. And truthfully I like stuff that I raise myself than to that commerically raised.And I do buy some store bought things. I just don't see the need to buy certain items from places I don't know. And yes I do feed kibble,simply because I don't like the feel or smell of fresh meat. So raw feeding isn't something I choose to do. And yes I do hold any company to be accountable for the products they produce. I think more and more people should learn how to grow things themselves. Chicken one of things we don't eat much of if done commerically is slam packed full of steroids and who knows what else they grow them so fast it is scary. And since I know what one company does behind the scenes and it's a large provider of chicken in my area I just can't eat it and so we get meat from a private party that is inspected by the state. It's just my choice,not saying that I didn't used to run to the grocery store for everything or that you are wrong if you do so,just saying this is my personal choice.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

amosmoses89 said:


> Agreed. And in all honesty, statistically speaking you are much more likely to get salmonella from backyard birds than from dog food. (That is not condescending or personal either just straight fact.)


You are exactly right the chances are probably much greater,but my child isn't around the chickens,nor does she handle the unwashed eggs for this reason. Sure I could still buy Diamond food but when there is so many more choices out there that are just as good why do it? So are you saying I'm wrong for not feeding Diamond because I have chickens?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

momof3 said:


> Chicken one of things we don't eat much of if done commerically is slam packed full of steroids and who knows what else they grow them so fast it is scary.


I'm sorry but this is completely wrong. It is illegal for the poultry industry to use hormones in meat chickens, and chickens themselves just do not process steroids. If you were to inject steroids into a chicken it would be excreted into the waste in the same form it was injected. It is biologically impossible to use steroids in chickens. 

They grow quickly because of genetics. Two large adult humans have a very high probability of having a large child, if we continued to breed only humans that were large, very quickly we would have a majority of large humans populating the earth. Simple as that.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok so I live around about 10 different fryer farms and the fact that I have a relative that actually works for the company and the growers and the workers were all told the feed is a combo that includes,hormones,steroids,nitrates,chicken parts,etc,etc. So I guess the company that actually grows the chickens is wrong? This is what the company tells their employees their food is made of and they grow chickens in 3-4 weeks from egg to fryer. I've raised chicks and if they aren't ready to eat in 3 weeks from the time they hatch. Even Jersey Giants don't reach 4lbs in 3wks from the time they hatch. So legal or not the do fill the chickens with all kinds of crap. Just ask someone who has been growing commericaly broilers for years and they'll tell you. And if they didnt' add a ton of crap to the chicken why would there be places advertising they sale chicken that is free from horomones,steroids,and antibotics?


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright but I have a degree in poultry science and am working on my masters in animal sciences and I can tell you that they do not use steroids in chickens. No ifs ands or buts. It would be like feeding gold to them, they're just going to poop it out and waste everyone's money. And it takes 6 weeks for a broiler (meat chicken) to reach 4-5 lbs. 3 weeks would be the age for processing if they are being used as a cornish game hen. A roaster, or 6-8 lbs chicken, is usually 8-10 weeks old. 
Please feel free to read this pdf put out by North Carolina University. 

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/newsletter/newsletter_nov04.pdf


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Wikipedia "Poultry Farming" said:


> Hormone use in poultry production is illegal in the United States.[35][36] Similarly, no chicken meat for sale in Australia is fed hormones.[37] Several scientific studies have documented the fact that chickens grow rapidly because they are bred to do so, not because of growth hormones.[38][39] A small producer of natural and organic chickens confirmed this assumption:
> 
> “Using hormones to boost egg production was a brief fad in the Forties, but was abandoned because it didn't work. Using hormones to produce soft-meated roasters lasted into the Fifties, but the improved growth rates of normal, untreated broilers made the practice irrelevant--the broilers got as big as anyone wanted without chemicals. The only hormone that was ever used in any quantity on poultry (DES) was banned in 1959, and everyone but a few die-hard farmers had given up hormones by then, anyway. Hormones are now illegal in poultry and eggs."[40]


Now the article does discuss some substances used to make chickens grow faster but it's not steroids.



momof3 said:


> And if they didnt' add a ton of crap to the chicken why would there be places advertising they sale chicken that is free from horomones,steroids,and antibotics?


Marketing ploy? If no chicken contains hormones/steriods then they aren't lying, right? lol The antibiotic use is real, though.



Wikipedia "Poultry Farming" said:


> Antibiotics have been used on poultry in large quantities since the 1940s, when it was found that the byproducts of antibiotic production, fed because the antibiotic-producing mold had a high level of vitamin B12 after the antibiotics were removed, produced higher growth than could be accounted for by the vitamin B12 alone. Eventually it was discovered that the trace amounts of antibiotics remaining in the byproducts accounted for this growth.[28]
> 
> The mechanism is apparently the adjustment of intestinal flora, favoring "good" bacteria while suppressing "bad" bacteria that provoke inflammation of the gut mucosa. So, the goal of antibiotics as a growth promoter is the same as for probiotics. Because the antibiotics used are not absorbed by the gut, they do not put antibiotics into the meat or eggs.[29]
> 
> Antibiotics are used routinely in poultry for this reason, and also to prevent and treat disease. Many contend that this puts humans at risk as bacterial strains develop stronger and stronger resistances.[30] Critics point out that, after six decades of heavy agricultural use of antibiotics, opponents of antibiotics must still make arguments about theoretical risks, since actual examples are hard to come by. Those antibiotic-resistant strains of human diseases whose origin is known originated in hospitals rather than farms.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well the growers here say that they have chickens from 3-4 weeks starting at little chicks and then they are caught and killed,so that is what I got my information from and the growers and the company are they ones saying they are feeding their chickens all this stuff so thats what the public around here believes. So if it is wrong then so be it. Not my problem but I know its turned some people away from chicken because of it. I don't know why they would spread rumors that would hurt their business but I guess they do.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Its entirely possible that the growers are producing cornish game hens. All those are are young chickens. So then it would be correct. 
What is the quote? "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."- Martin Luther King Jr. (I had to google it lol) They really may believe that's what they are feeding and no one has told them differently, or they may hate their job and not care. 

And Kafka is entirely correct about the marketing ploy. They can say no hormones added and raised cage free because of course there are no hormones added and all broilers are cage free. But those "feel good" people see that and buy the more expensive brand because they believe its healthier or more humane and what-not.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't include any of the Diamond foods in my kibble mix/rotation (I dont think?), but it seems to be a very common trend amongst a lot of dog food companies with recalls and such, and I am certainly not one to believe that the kibble I feed my dogs comes from something that is as clean as what human food is prepared in..but maybe that is just me. Just because the brands of kibble I buy are higher quality ingredients, and in general likely better manufacturing processes and such, I highly doubt the plants are clean enough to eat food off the floor.. and are probably susceptable to contaminants at some point.

Salmonella is harmful to people, sure..but I do not believe it is as harmful to dogs..(correct me if I'm wrong?). My dogs eat alot of raw food, kibble as a convenient meal more or less occasionally, but I feed them plenty of raw eggs, raw chicken, turkey etc and I do not worry about salmonella for them.. they can handle that, its what their digestive system is made for, but of course, you have to take precautions in the home when preparing all kinds of raw foods (for people, and for dogs) so that the people do not get sick from it.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

You know, I work in pharmaceutical manufacturing and I am quite familiar with the FDA and their inspection practices. I think the number and severity of the observations is actually quite low! For the FDA to leave a facility on a routine audit with less than a 5 page report of observations (and these are simply observations, not violations) is VERY good, let alone to have a less than 2 page report in response to an "event." Observations are simply suggestions and the plant is not REQUIRED to re-mediate them because they are not violations of code.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I am on the fence about boycotting all of the brands involved in the Diamond plant... Salmonella may not affect dogs, but what's next?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Mik Wallace said:


> I wonder if the food you were consuming was handled in that way if you would feel the same way?


I was late on posting this, busy all day but...

I am not (nor have I ever been) under some kind of delusion about how my own food is handled. And I think the FDA sometimes over exaggerates things. I mean, two of the four citations were about inadequate hand washing stations.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

If anyone is interested ... Googling around I found a pretty good site ... I cook a bunch and thought this was an interesting site about food in general as well as human food and dog food recalls. I subscribed to it .... www.foodsafetynews.com


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Kayota said:


> I am on the fence about boycotting all of the brands involved in the Diamond plant... Salmonella may not affect dogs, but what's next?


That is what concerns me. Plus, I have a real problem with how Diamond handled the recall in the first place. I'm just not willing to spend my money with a company that treats its customers that way.

Oh, and salmonella certainly does sicken some dogs. Two dogs have been confirmed sick from this recall, and there are others who believe that their dogs were sickened by the food, but it is too late for testing. I also have personal experience to prove that salmonella isn't always harmless to dogs - Sasha had salmonella three years ago, and she was one sick dog.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

brandiw said:


> That is what concerns me. Plus, I have a real problem with how Diamond handled the recall in the first place. I'm just not willing to spend my money with a company that treats its customers that way.
> 
> .


So what are your concerns? The recall was *voluntary*. They pulled more brands than were shown to be contaminated, just to be safe. I they handled the recall better than many other companies have in the past.


----------



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I would be more concerned about listeriosis than salmonella ... both are no arguably bad, but there's really no avoiding it, ever. That inspection is pretty good concerning the plant - human food production is far more intensive and audited more regularly than animal feed. 

My personal opinion is that its all fear tactics and mongering - If it was really that bad more would be sick and I'm sure something would have been done a long time ago.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Pawzk9 said:


> So what are your concerns? The recall was *voluntary*. They pulled more brands than were shown to be contaminated, just to be safe. I they handled the recall better than many other companies have in the past.


For one thing, Diamond, and the pet food companies who contract with Diamond, knew which products were produced at that plant, and both Diamond and the companies chose not to immediately release that information. Instead we were treated to this rolling recall that grew day by day. And of course, the news of one of the largest expansions of the recall was dumped in the media on a Friday afternoon, a time when PR people dump information that they want buried. I also take issue with Diamond's poor oversight of the plant. I am familiar with factories used to produce (human) food, and I can guarantee you that cardboard and duct tape repairs to machinery are frowned upon. 

You may not agree with my reasons, but there they are. Also, having had a healthy dog that was sickened by salmonella, I'm a little more apt to do my best to avoid it in her food. Frankly, Diamond just doesn't have the best track record. 

On another note, I wish people would lay off the "salmonella doesn't make dogs sick" defense. As a blanket statement, it simply isn't true.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

brandiw said:


> On another note, I wish people would lay off the "salmonella doesn't make dogs sick" defense. As a blanket statement, it simply isn't true.


As a blanket statement, its mostly true, 'healthy' dogs typically don't get sick from salmonella. No one is trying to say that "salmonella doesn't make dogs sick".
Of course there is going to be a few exceptions, just as their are to any rule.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know the discussion has passed, but I thought this was interesting. Today I bought some chicken thighs for the cats. All natural, no antibiotics, vegetarian-fed, blah blah. Then it says "no steroids or hormones*", find the fine print at the bottom of the packaging and it says "*federal regulations prohibit the use of hormones or steroids in poultry". Right there on the package. So there ya have it .


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Another recall.... at a different Diamond plant.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Another recall.... at a different Diamond plant.


This time, the plant that manufactures MY bags of TotW. FML. Not a lot of options in this area. Waiting for a new retailer to hurry up and restock their Earthborn so I can switch (they got cleaned out because of the recall). Too close to home for me now.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Another recall.... at a different Diamond plant.


Do you have a Link?


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Do you have a Link?


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diamond-another-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone know what other brands and varieties are manufactured at this plant or where I can get that info?


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

Kayota said:


> Does anyone know what other brands and varieties are manufactured at this plant or where I can get that info?


I would think that all of Diamond's brands (Diamond, Diamond Natural, Premium Edge, Chicken Soup, Taste of the Wild. 4Health) at a minimum are made at that plant. There are probably others made there under contract.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if all "canned" dog foods are made at a different manufacturing plant? ... I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Does anyone know if all "canned" dog foods are made at a different manufacturing plant? ... I thought I read that somewhere.



The Diamond website says this:

Diamond Pet Foods owns its own manufacturing facilities. We have three plants, all located in the United States. Our original plant and home of Diamond Pet Foods headquarters is located in central Missouri. The other two plants are located in northern California and South Carolina. No matter where you live, you will be purchasing food made in one of these three plants.


----------



## Mama Of 3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Does anyone know if all "canned" dog foods are made at a different manufacturing plant? ... I thought I read that somewhere.



I think it depends on the brand. I thought I had read somewhere that the TOTW canned food was made elsewhere and wasn't made by diamond. The same goes for the 4Health canned foods.


Given canned food would need different equipment than the dry kibble and so far nothing has been said about canned foods, it's all about the dry kibble I don't think the canned foods are made at any of the three diamond plants. IMHO


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

According to the Orijen website, there are 2 large canned food plants in the entire country, and almost all canned pet food is made in one or both of those plants. Boy, I hope they don't get contaminated. . .if just one got shut down that would be half the production in the U.S.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering if any Solid Gold varieties are made at the second plant.


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

Mama Of 3 said:


> I think it depends on the brand. I thought I had read somewhere that the TOTW canned food was made elsewhere and wasn't made by diamond. The same goes for the 4Health canned foods.
> 
> 
> Given canned food would need different equipment than the dry kibble and so far nothing has been said about canned foods, it's all about the dry kibble I don't think the canned foods are made at any of the three diamond plants. IMHO


Yes, canned food is made with different equipment. I don't know whether Diamond's three plants have this equipment or not. Canned food is not likely to have salmonella contamination, or any other bacterial contamination, because the canning process involves cooking the food in the can. This makes it sterile (bacteria free). That is why all canned food keeps for so long.


----------



## Mama Of 3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Zookeep said:


> Yes, canned food is made with different equipment. I don't know whether Diamond's three plants have this equipment or not. Canned food is not likely to have salmonella contamination, or any other bacterial contamination, because the canning process involves cooking the food in the can. This makes it sterile (bacteria free). That is why all canned food keeps for so long.



Ahhhhh duh, I didn't remember that salmonella was killed by the cooking process so that wouldn't be an issue with canned foods. Thanks for bringing that up. It's good info to know so it gives people more options if all else fails and they are unsure what kibble to feed. They can go with canned until they figure a solution that works for them.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also forgot about the cooking process ... good to know ... I am feeding 4Health canned with a best/before date of 2015.

Also ... thanks for clearing up the question of the canned food manufacturing .....


----------



## Leila Miah (Apr 15, 2012)

They have had at least 4 recalls since 2007 and lots of dogs have got sick or even died. I know I wont be feeding anything that comes from their plant and since Canidae and Wellness are no longer going to have their food made there they obviously dont feel its safe to continue to have Diamond make their food for them.


----------



## Leila Miah (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont get it, I thought they perform tests and get results before they send it out to the stores.


Pawzk9 said:


> So what are your concerns? The recall was *voluntary*. They pulled more brands than were shown to be contaminated, just to be safe. I they handled the recall better than many other companies have in the past.


----------

